
Educating the Next Steve Jobs: How Schools Can Teach Innovation - iProject
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304444604577337790086673050.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_RIGHTTopCarousel_1
======
silenteh
I don't think Steve Jobs learnt from school to be a successful entrepreneur.
He instead probably learnt from life, and from the experiences and mistakes he
did. Steve Jobs was unique and try to emulate him, and more simply be like him
is a big mistake in my opinion. I really think we do not need another Steve
Jobs...we, instead, need someone even better than him :)

